# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Maestro OCT

## Drd65

Topcon Maestro OCT purchased new May 2018.  Santinelli LE 7070 edger refurbished with about 1000 cuts.  Blocker and other necessities included. Octopus 123 perimeter.  PHP perimeter for macular health.

----------


## Ashok Jhamb

I'm interested. How do I contact you?

----------

